# محركات البنزين و الديزل



## eng m_nabil (22 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
في البدايه انا طالب في اعدادي هندسه هاوي سيارات
انا اعرف ان الفرق بي محرك البنزين و محرك الديزل هو وجود (البواجي) في محرك البنزين وهي المسؤله عن حدوث السراره المسببه لاشتعال الوقود.
اما في محرك الديزل يتم الاشتعال عن طريق الضغط
كما ان دوره الموتور اربعه اشواط سواء في محرك البنزين او الديزل.
و هي كالتالي
1- شوط سحب الوقود
2- شوط الضغط
3-شوط الحرق
4-شوط طرد العادم

طلبي..............
1-ارجو شرح طريقه عمل المحرك سواء بنزين ام ديزل
2-لماذا لا يصلح البنزين في محرك الديزل و العكس.
3-لماذا يستخدم الضغط في الاشتعال بدلا من البواجي في ماكينات الديزل
طلب صغير اخر لو توجد صور للشرح ارجو ارفاقها
وشكرا


----------



## العزيز بالله (25 مايو 2006)

أعتقد أن موقع howstuffworks الشهير به شرح تفصيلي لفكرة عمل محركي الجازولين و الديزل
وهاك الروابط :
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/engine.htm
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/diesel.htm


----------



## eng m_nabil (25 مايو 2006)

يا باشا الف شكر


----------



## الشارف (3 يونيو 2006)

مشكورين ..................................................................


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (16 يونيو 2006)

هذا موقع تجد فيه كتابين عن محرك البنزين والديزل 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/eng2.pdf 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/eng7.pdf 
اما بالنسبه سبب عدم استخدام البنزين في محركات الديزل ذلك لان البنزين ممكن يعمل انفجار ( اشتعال ) في غرفه الاحتراق قبل اتمام الشوط وذلك لخف خواص البنزين.
اما بالنسبه لعدم وجود شمعات اشتعال في محركات الديزل لان الديزل بطيئ الاشتعال ويحتاج الى تسخين في البدايه وذلك يتم عن طريق ضغط الهواء بعد ذلك ياتي الديزل فيتم الاشتعال فوراً لاتفاع الحراره داخل السلندر .
ارجو من الله ان يكون ماكتبت وما في الكتب ماتبحث عنه


----------



## ولد الكندي (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووورين أخواني على المواضيع و الكتب ...


تحياتي ....


----------



## faster (29 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
................
المقدمة 
في عام 1893 م حصل رودلف ديزل على براءة اختراع محرك ذي إشعال ذاتي وهو ما يسمى بمحرك ديزل 

........
أجزاء محرك الديزل 








..............
مميزات محرك الديزل
1-كفاءة حرارية عالية نتيجة زيادة نسبة الانضغاط في محركات الديزل وينتج عن ذالك انخفاظ نسبة الاستهلاك النوعي للوقود 
2-قلة حدوث الحرائق 
3-توليد عزم دوران كبير عند السرعات المنخفضة 
4-نواتج احتراق اقل ضررا مقارنه بمحركات البنزين
5-طول العمر الافتراضي للمحرك 
6-رخص الوقود المستخدم 

عيوب محرك الديزل 
1-كبر وزن محرك الديزل (مقارنه في محرك البنزين )
2-ظهور الدخان عند الأحمال المختلفة 
3-دقة صيانة منظومة الحقن
4-تسارع المحرك بطيء (مقارنه في محرك البنزين )

الفرق بين محرك الديزل والبنزين
الديزل 
1-لا يوجد في دائرة الإشعال ( دلكو و كويل و بواجي و اسلاك بواجي )
2-استبدال الكلبريتر أو البخاخ (بأنواعه ) ب مضخة ديزل 
3- اختلاط الوقود والهواء يكون داخل عرفة الاحتراق بينما البنزين يكون خراجه


.......
كيف يعمل محرك الديزل 
عمل محرك الديزل مشابه لحد كبير للمحرك البنزين 
ولكن يختلف عنه 
انه يكون الإشعال جبري (عن طريق ضغط المكبس (البستم ) بدلا عن البوجي في محرك البنزين )





شوط السحب
يتم في هذه المرحلة فتح صمام الهواء ومن ثم دخول الهواء الى غرفة الاحتراق ويعتمد كمية الهواء الداخل 
على حجم المحرك و إبعاد الاسطوانة وشكل تصميم مجاري السحب
شوط الضغط 
يتم في هذه المرحلة ضغط الهواء بداخل الاسطوانة 
1-نسبة الانضغاط حوالي 1:20 في المحركات المزودة بالشاحن التربييني
2-نسبة الانضغاط 1:18 في المحركات العادية 
3-ضغط الانضغاط 30-55 بار تقريبا 
4-درجة حرارة الهواء 500- 750 درجه مئوية تقريبا 
وكل هذا يساعد على الاشتعال الذاتي عند الحقن

شوط القدرة 
يتم في هذه المرحلة الاستفادة من الشغل الناتج من عملية الاحتراق 
شوط العادم 
يفتح صمام العادم لكي يتم طرد الغاز الناتج عن عملية الاحتراق 

.............

أنواع المضخات الديزل 
يوجد نوعان من المضخات 
الأول 
مضخة دائرية
الثانية 
مضخة مستقيم





اليمنى 
دائريه 
الايسرى 
مستقيمه
اشكال مختلف من المضخات 

.



.......................
أنواع الرشاشات ( بخاخات )
1-مباشر 
2-غير مباشر




مقارنه بينهما 




........................
شمعات التسخين 
تجهز محركات الحق الغير المباشر أو بعض المحركات الصغيرة الحديثة ذات الحقن المباشر بدائرة كهربية متصلة بشمعات تسخين تركب بجوار الرشاش وبداخل غرف الاحتراق للتسخين الهواء بداخلها للمساعدة المحرك تشغيلة في حالات الطقس الباردة أو توقف المحرك لفترات طويلة دون العمل وتركب بوضع تكون فيه قريبة من الرشاش (البخاخ ) 




..................
إشكال غرف الاحتراق
في محركات الديزل يتم تجهيز الخليط الهواء والوقود بداخل غرفة الاحتراق وبحسب جودة هذا الخليط يتم الاحتراق الكامل أو العكس 
هذه نموذج من غرفة احترق (حركة دورا نية )





هذا الموضوع منقول من منتديات المكشات 
ودمتم
ارجو ان تجد ما تصبو اليه اخي العزيز


----------



## faster (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الا خ العزيز هناك فروق اخري كثيره فيما يتعلق بتصميم المحرك بذاته ونسبه الانضغاط والقدره الخارجه وخصائص الوقود والتاثير علي البيئه عن طريق نواتج الاحتراق والضوضاء ارجو ان اجد الوقت لكي اوافيك بها


----------



## SAMI 1 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## snayper (26 فبراير 2007)

يجزاك الف خير


----------



## faster (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا الاخوه الاعزاء snayper و سامي علي المرور


----------



## محمد محمد بلتاجي (8 يونيو 2007)

شكر علي المعلومات الجميلة جد دي


----------



## العبدلي (8 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يعطيك العافية​


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المرابع (8 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو رائد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد الرائع.
وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتكم.


----------



## DrClick (9 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الشرح 
ولي سؤال ازاي احول محرك يعمل بالبنزين الى آخر يعمل بالغاز الطبيعي


----------



## kademahmed (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## wchelsea (30 يونيو 2009)

شكرا 
*هذا الموضوع منقول من منتديات المكشات 

*


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engr.amin (2 أكتوبر 2009)

العزيز بالله قال:


> أعتقد أن موقع howstuffworks الشهير به شرح تفصيلي لفكرة عمل محركي الجازولين و الديزل
> وهاك الروابط :
> http://auto.howstuffworks.com/engine.htm
> http://auto.howstuffworks.com/diesel.htm


 
مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننن​


----------



## saad zidan (17 مايو 2010)

شكراااا جزيلا لكم ع هذه المعلومات القيمة والله إستفدنا منها الكتير!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hb1471 (26 يوليو 2010)

شيئ رائع جدا------------------


----------



## hb1471 (26 يوليو 2010)

المزيد من الصور ومشكور------------------------------------------------\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## mmss.it (26 يوليو 2010)

الأخ faster أشكرك على التفصيل.


----------

